# BG-E11 questions



## Flake (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sure if this is the first post, but there seems to have been little interest in the grip, but I have a couple of questions, one of which will probably not be answered until it goes on sale.

First one is that it seems from the pics of the alloy shell that the batteries will go in from the side like the 1D series instead of from the back in the BG-E6. If this is the case then the batteries will need a carrier, but I do wonder why a battery grip couldn't have the NP-E3 type battery pack of the 1D series?

The second is the issue that the battery grip has had with compromising the weather sealing, not just on the 5D MkII but others when water entered through the cameras battery compartment. I doubt anyone can answer this unless Canon has mentioned it or they've asked a rep.

I like a battery grip, it makes the camera much easier for me in portrait, especially with an extra set of controls.


----------



## Dianoda (Mar 5, 2012)

Canon doesn't want to open pandora's box by forcing it's user to have to deal w/ purchasing a different type of battery just to use the grip, they know users wouldn't forgive them for it. I'm actually pretty happy the 5D3 uses the same batteries as the 5D2/7D - whenever I upgrade, I'll already have a few spares.

As for weather-sealing between the body and the grip, I haven't heard/read anything about that yet, but hopefully Canon's got a solution for that this time around...


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Mar 5, 2012)

You can see how the Batteries load on this page .... near middle... http://www.dcfever.com/news/readnews.php?id=6365


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, the batteries load from the side. The sealing is much better than the BG-E6 grip, to the same standard as the camera. It is also moulded to the shape of the body, so gives a much tighter fit. I saw a side by side comparison between the MkII and its grip with the MkIII and its grip yesterday, the old style showed daylight between them, the new one was very tight.


----------



## mbiedermann (Mar 5, 2012)

According to Canon's press release: "The BG-E11 is made from sturdy magnesium alloy and has the same degree of weather resistance as the EOS 5D Mark III"

I hope this helps...

Cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2012)

mbiedermann said:


> According to Canon's press release: "The BG-E11 is made from sturdy magnesium alloy and has the same degree of weather resistance as the EOS 5D Mark III"



Not as much as you'd think. The thing is, the BG-E7 (for the 7D) was billed as having the same level of sealing as the 7D (wihch is also the same level of sealing as the 5DIII). That's nice - you have a sealed body and a sealed grip. The problem is that to use the grip, you need to attach it to the body, and that's where there's a disturbing lack of sealing. Battery door of the 7D is sealed, but the sealing is on the door itself, which is removed when the grip is attached. There is no foam-rubber sealing on the grip that corresponds to the sealing on the battery door of the body, meaning it's a plastoc-on-plastic junction, and the only thing preventing water from entering the battery compartment with the grip attached is gravity, assuming the camera is upraght when rained on/splashed. 

I assume the above is the issue which the OP is getting at, and it really depends on whether Canon actually included specific seals at the junction of the grip and battery compartment. If not, it's the same as the 7D and 5DII - a weak point in the sealing. It really doesn't matter if you can't see light between the two - water doesn't need that much of a gap (and in fact, a smaller gap can actually draw the water in by capillary action). This issue is one reason which inclines me to the 1D X.


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 5, 2012)

Capillary action did cross my mind, but I can't remember if there were additional seals around the battery door when I saw it detached, as there was alot to take in. Perhaps someone else can remember, as others must have had an in depth demo and play.


----------



## capertillar (Mar 6, 2012)

general question about the whole weather sealing thing... do people plan to actually go diving with this camera? i mean, ive gotten rain on all kinds of electronic equipment, phone/laptop/etc and ive had no problems whatsoever with it. i imagine these cameras wont be much different. now if the weather sealing can save it from being dropped in a large body of water... then yes, id fight for that kind of sealing, but otherwise, i doubt we'll see too many problems related to water intrusion

it just sounds like some people want the camera shrink wrapped or something... lol


----------



## GL (Mar 6, 2012)

capertillar said:


> it just sounds like some people want the camera shrink wrapped or something... lol



LOL indeed!  As long as it's better than the MkII I'll be happy. I've shot plenty of weddings in moderate rain with the MkII without any issues. Of course you need to make sure the lens is sealed as well, so L lenses all the way, plus front filters for some. I read somewhere it has similar weather seals to the 1D MkIV (not the same build, just the same seals), so hopefully that's true. In any case I'll be investing in rain covers for the MkIII, just in case I need to shoot in heavy rain. I'd do the same for the 1-series (if I owned one). Just because it's rated to shoot in bad weather doesn't mean I would always take a chance, not when irreplaceable wedding photos are concerned.

Common sense also comes into play. If you're shooting your kids on a beach and decide to change lenses, don't blame the camera if you get fine sand or dust on the sensor, or worse yet, sea mist. 

I'd love to get grips for each of my MkIII bodies, but will see closer to the time. Interesting that the grips will only ship a month after the camera.


----------



## tt (Mar 6, 2012)

capertillar said:


> general question about the whole weather sealing thing...



Water on a weather resistant camera is one thing. 
Water into the battery compartment potentially able to short circuit your camera's internals? 






http://www.dcfever.com/articles/news/2012/03/120303_5d3_23l.jpg from http://www.dcfever.com/news/readnews.php?id=6365

Hard to tell if it's a rubber seal but someone with more knowledge of the shape might be able to tell.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2012)

Flake said:


> Not sure if this is the first post, but there seems to have been little interest in the grip, but I have a couple of questions, one of which will probably not be answered until it goes on sale.
> 
> but I do wonder why a battery grip couldn't have the NP-E3 type battery pack of the 1D series?



The really old and heavy 12 volt  LP-E3 nimh batteries were superceded years ago by Lithium ION. most were very happy to get the much lighter batteries in the 1D MK III and 1DS MK III series. Now, to meet improved savety of lipon, there are new series 1 that cost $170 ea

The 5D series cameras use 7.4 volt  batteries, so 12 volts will not work. They also cost a lot less.

Having two different batteries and chargers for one camera would also be a big additional expense.


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rob Wiebe said:


> You can see how the Batteries load on this page .... near middle... http://www.dcfever.com/news/readnews.php?id=6365



Thank you for posting this!  I have been looking all over for a shot of the battery compartment!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 6, 2012)

For $500 it better be the best battery grip ever made, seriously. But yeah I'm pretty sure it's rear-loading like the 5DII grip, and is better built.


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 6, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> For $500 it better be the best battery grip ever made, seriously. But yeah I'm pretty sure it's rear-loading like the 5DII grip, and is better built.



Actually, Rob Wiebe already posted a link showing the batteries load from the side. The good thing about this design is the vertical grip has a better contour, which should make it easier to hold. 

Oh, and if anyone was still wondering (there was another thread about this): the pin-outs for the BG-E6 and BG-E11 are *completely* different, so there's no chance of using the older grip on the newer body or vice-versa. 





http://www.dcfever.com/news/readnews.php?id=6365


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmmm the pictures of the grip don't inspire alot of confidence, not for me anyway :-\ Think I'll be erring on the side of caution and opting for a raincover in wet weather.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2012)

tt said:


> Hard to tell if it's a rubber seal but someone with more knowledge of the shape might be able to tell.



Looking up close at the higher res images now available, there's no sealing on the grip itself where it mates with the camera battery compartment. What I haven't seen is the battery door of the 5DIII, but assuming the sealing is there and on not on the camera (as it is on other bodies), that means no weather sealing between grip and body.

The good news is that B&H has the grip listed for $350 instead of the MSRP...


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 6, 2012)

Is there a BG which has sealing? For any model?


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> tt said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to tell if it's a rubber seal but someone with more knowledge of the shape might be able to tell.
> ...


Ask and ye shall receive!  It _looks_ like a bit of foam on the door itself, but not much else.





http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5d-mkiii/canon-5d-mkiiiA.HTM


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!  It _looks_ like a bit of foam on the door itself, but not much else.



Thanks! Indeed, it looks just like the 7D and 5DII, confirming that there is no effective seal between grip and body for the camera's battery compartment. Bummer.


----------



## scottk (Mar 16, 2012)

Wonder if any enterprising individual might be able to take some foam and construct a seal themselves


----------



## peederj (Mar 16, 2012)

It's too easy to see them, around the conference table late in the day, asking the question, "Should we weatherproof the 5d3 battery grip?" And some cynical old bastard cuts off discussion affirmatively, "Anyone who wants a weatherproofed gripped body should be using 1 series." And the people around the table being agreeable that it was better to go out for a beer than continue the meeting.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 21, 2012)

GL said:


> capertillar said:
> 
> 
> > it just sounds like some people want the camera shrink wrapped or something... lol
> ...


My rep says the grip comes out the same time. Im gonna get one and not worry too much. Its not a 1d series so if in heavy rain ill bag it up like usual.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 21, 2012)

peederj said:


> It's too easy to see them, around the conference table late in the day, asking the question, "Should we weatherproof the 5d3 battery grip?" And some cynical old bastard cuts off discussion affirmatively, "Anyone who wants a weatherproofed gripped body should be using 1 series." And the people around the table being agreeable that it was better to go out for a beer than continue the meeting.


LOL love it.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 21, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> For $500 it better be the best battery grip ever made, seriously. But yeah I'm pretty sure it's rear-loading like the 5DII grip, and is better built.


The Rep Says it $349, so a great deal i'd say!


----------



## AG (Mar 21, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> ...Oh, and if anyone was still wondering (there was another thread about this): the pin-outs for the BG-E6 and BG-E11 are *completely* different, so there's no chance of using the older grip on the newer body or vice-versa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks similar to the BG-E9's battery caddy, which would be handy.

Shame about the BG-E6 being different pin outs though. 
When the camera first got announced it had listed that the BG-E6 would work on the Mk3 but for power only. 
Guess they changed that.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 23, 2012)

AG said:


> Shame about the BG-E6 being different pin outs though.
> When the camera first got announced it had listed that the BG-E6 would work on the Mk3 but for power only.
> Guess they changed that.



Almost more than a shame. Based on what I considered "official" Canon documenation, I nearly bought a used BG-E6. I saw the change just in time to stop.


----------

